# boy died at music festival?



## morgana

Could anybody please tell me what this text says more or less, in English or (better) in Italian?
I don't need an exact translation, just to know the meaning of it..
Thanks a lot everybody!



Kdo byl přejetý mladík
(CzechTek Blog, 23. března 2006, 10:43)

Server iDnes.czse v úterý vrátil k loňské něšťastné události, kdy kamion srazil na silnici mladíka, který mířil na CzechTek. Řidiče kamionu se policii nepodařilo vypátrat. Přestože se jednalo asi o nejtragičtější případ spojený s loňským CzechTek, událostí se nikdo příliš podrobně nezabýval. V médiích se krátce po CzechTeku objevilo sice několik stručných zpráv, které citovaly policejní verzi, že nehoda nemá s CzechTek nic společného, ale tím věc skončila. Není tedy divu, že stále kolovaly fámy o tom, jak to vlastně s tím mrtvým bylo. 

Tachovský státní zástupce Zbyněk Eger, ale pro iDnes.cz potvrdil, že nehoda se stala na jiném místě a v jiný čas. K věci se tedy alespoň vyjádřil někdo, kdo nepatří přímo k policii ČR.

Příliš informací není ani o mrtvém mladíkovi. Z novinových zpráv lze vyčíst následující. Dvaadvacetiletý Viktor Spišiak žil v Kladně u své babičky. S rodinou měl nějaké rozpory, údajně kvůli problémům se zákonem a kvůli drogám. Podle jeho kamarádky Taťány Glässnerové, ho rodina zapírala a dokonce ho prohlásila za mrtvého. Prý snad proto, aby se nestýkal s nevhodnými lidmi.

Jedno přísloví říká, že když se o někom nepravdivě uvede, že je mrtvý, bude dlouho živ.
V tomto případě bohužel přísloví svou platnost nepotvrdilo.


----------



## Jana337

Ciao Morgana,

ecco la "traduzione" (ho tradotto quasi tutto però quel testo è scritto in modo abbastanza colloquiale e da qualcuno che non scrive spesso - le frasi sono poco eleganti e io le ho sintetizzate un po'):

Un camionista mai rintracciato dai poliziotti ha investito un giovanotto che andava al festivale di techno. Sebbene sia stata la vicenda più tragica del CzechTek, la stampa non se ne ha occupato molto, citando solo la polizia secondo la quale quell'accidente stradale non aveva niente da fare con il festivale. Zbyněk Eger, un accusatore pubblico di Tachov, ha confermato la versione dei fatti poliziesca - l'accidente sarebbe accaduto altrove ed più tardi. Ciononostante sono in giro altre spiegazioni e speculazioni _(dando colpa alla polizia però questo non c'è nell'articolo)_.

Non ci sono molte informazioni affidabili neanche su quel giovinotto. Secondo la stampa il ventiduenne Viktor Spišiak ha vissuto presso sua nonna. Aveva dei conflitti con la propria famiglia probabilmente causati dalla sua delinquenza e dalle droghe. Una sua amica insiste che la famiglia abbia interrotto tutti i contatti con lui e addirittura l'abbia dichiarato morto.

Un proverbio ceco dice che vivrà a lungo di chi per sbaglio dicono che sia morto. In questo caso il proverbio purtroppo non ha funzionato.

Spero di averti aiutato (ed una correzione sarà molto gradita). 

Jana


----------



## Juri

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Un camionista, mai rintracciato dai poliziotti(dalla polizia), ha investito un giovane che andava(si recava) ad un festival di techno. Sebbene sia stata la vicenda più tragica del CzechTek(nome del festival?), la stampa non se n'e' occupata molto, ed ha citato solo la polizia, secondo la quale l'incidente stradale non aveva niente da fare con il festival. Zbyněk Eger, accusatore pubblico di Tachov, ha confermato la versione dei fatti, emessa dalla polizia :l'incidente sarebbe accaduto altrove e più tardi.(in altra data). Ciononostante girano (circolano) altre spiegazioni e speculazioni sul fatto._(dandone colpa alla polizia; però questo non c'è nell'articolo)_.
> 
> Poche pure le informazioni affidabili sulla vittima. Secondo la stampa, il ventiduenne Viktor Spišiak, che e' vissuto(viveva) con la nonna, era in conflitto con la famiglia, probabilmente a causa della sua delinquenza e per essere un drogato. Secondo una sua amica, la famiglia aveva interrotto con lui ogni contatto e l'avrebbe addirittura dichiarato morto.
> 
> Un proverbio ceco dice che vivrà a lungo, chi per sbaglio e' stato dato per morto. Purtroppo in questo caso il proverbio non ha funzionato.
> 
> Spero di averti aiutato (ed una correzione sarà molto gradita).
> 
> Ciao Jana, non male!
> 
> Trattandosi di notizia, le correzioni sono in stile giornalistico!


----------



## morgana

Juri said:
			
		

> Jana337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un camionista, mai rintracciato dai poliziotti(dalla polizia), ha investito un giovane che andava(si recava) ad un festival di techno. Sebbene sia stata la vicenda più tragica del CzechTek(nome del festival?), la stampa non se n'e' occupata molto, ed ha citato solo la polizia, secondo la quale l'incidente stradale non aveva niente *a che* fare con il festival. Zbyněk Eger, accusatore pubblico di Tachov, ha confermato la versione dei fatti, emessa dalla polizia :l'incidente sarebbe accaduto altrove e più tardi.(in altra data). Ciononostante girano (circolano) altre spiegazioni e speculazioni sul fatto._(dandone colpa alla polizia; però questo non c'è nell'articolo)_.
> 
> Poche pure le informazioni affidabili sulla vittima. Secondo la stampa, il ventiduenne Viktor Spišiak, che *viveva* con la nonna, era in conflitto con la famiglia, probabilmente a causa della sua delinquenza e *dall'uso di droghe*. Secondo una sua amica, la famiglia aveva interrotto con lui ogni contatto e l'avrebbe addirittura dichiarato morto.
> 
> Un proverbio ceco dice che vivrà a lungo, chi per sbaglio e' stato dato per morto. Purtroppo in questo caso il proverbio non ha funzionato.
> 
> Spero di averti aiutato (ed una correzione sarà molto gradita).
> 
> Ciao Jana, non male!
> 
> Trattandosi di notizia, le correzioni sono in stile giornalistico!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vi ringrazio tantissimo entrambi, ottimo lavoro! (ho aggiunto un paio di correzioni anch'io)
> 
> A buon rendere!
> 
> PS: si, CzechTek è il nome del festival
Click to expand...


----------

